# ferrets wanted!!!!



## chinook (Apr 7, 2009)

hi everyone im john living in enniskillen n.ireland ad was wondering would any1 no wer i could pick up a pair of ferrets all replys welcome...... thanks john


----------



## sami (Apr 5, 2009)

If you can't find any in Ireland, I have a friend who breeds Ferrets, 'normal' type as well as Angora and Half Angora... 

She's also an animal courier, and has taken animals to Ireland before..

Obviously depends on how much you want to spend, as couriers aren't cheap (worth every penny for the right animals of course!)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i know of a lady that will be having a litter soon she is in anglesey north wales not far from the irish ferry port.


----------



## tiritonga (Apr 16, 2009)

Firstly Hello everyone 

I need help. I`m looking for a baby ferret in North Wales area, unfortunatly i dont know where to get one ((
I have one dark eyed white male, but he is quite old now.

I have big expiriece with ferrets so the baby will be in good hands 
I tried rescues but the only have older ones (1 year or older)

Please please help, as it starting to look impossible to find my new baby 

i live in Mold area. I hope you can help me find one.
Thanks
Karoline.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Do u not think 2 months is young enough?


----------



## tiritonga (Apr 16, 2009)

hah, my mistake, i need 2 months old one. What they have is year old and older,


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place!

take a look here


----------

